# Portfolio - what looks should I do?



## boudoirblonde (May 1, 2008)

Ok, I have my first portfolio "shoot" in about a weeks time.
What looks should I do?

Its for a class, so I have to do a toned down/glamour type look
But for the second look I can do whatever I like (preferably just building on the first look!)

These will be my first pictures for my portfolio!

My model is a NC15, with red/orange curly hair, and blue eyes.
She looks AMAZING in greens, but I dont have much practice using greens

Any advice, or ANYTHING will help me out at this point!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

i definitely on the right track with the greens. you'll want to go with something that will make her look stunning... at the same time, since you haven't worked with greens too much, be careful, you won't want to be out of your element too much.

PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE!

If you've practiced & still don't feel confident with greens, rethink it. You might also want to ask your model, she'll know what looks best on her.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_i definitely on the right track with the greens. you'll want to go with something that will make her look stunning... at the same time, since you haven't worked with greens too much, be careful, you won't want to be out of your element too much.

PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE!

If you've practiced & still don't feel confident with greens, rethink it. You might also want to ask your model, she'll know what looks best on her._

 
She is my best friend so I know her very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She usually wears golds/greens, sometimes blues/aquas.
Im thinking of going golds/bronze for the glamour look, with a tinge of olive/gold.

But for the second look Im torn, I know she will look good in greens, but I'd rather show off something Im good at, like purples. And given she has blue eyes, I think purples would look good, but Im not sure!

Anyway I have this weekend to practice, in class to practice (3 hrs) and next weekend to practice, hehe


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2008)

DEFINITELY use a bronze/ gold look on her for the first look.
To build up on the look try an emerald green shadow smudged on the lashline. Maybe wing out the green too.

I dunno. :/


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 1, 2008)

If you're going for toned down/glamour, I wouldn't go too crazy on the gold. Definitely use those colours (would look fab on someone with that colouring), but sometimes they can show up pretty bad on camera if you pack it on a bit much. I would probably lean toward gold and olive more than bronze, as she's so pale, and an olive green might be a bit easier to work with. If you can get more muted, not highly frosted colours it would be a good idea to go with that, especially in the crease. Glamour looks are usually pretty soft (depends on if you're doing it for a client or an employer and lots of other things), so I wouldn't make it toooo intense either.

For the second... I would go with green anyway, you look like you're willing to practice heaps, and if those colours look really awesome on her, you're going down the right track.

I'm at the same stage as you basically, building up my portfolio, so I'm just trying to share what I've been taught, heh. I bet your photos will turn up great, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## miss_bailey (May 7, 2008)

If you want to try using greens think about trying out this look.
YouTube - Greeeeeen!
I've done it on myself twice, once using the same colours and once using different ones and the greens just look AMAZING.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 9, 2008)

These are the looks Im doing:
"muted" gold with olive - glamour
eggplant smokey eye - second look

I did dark green for the second look and then tried purple, and she look AMAZING in purples (YAY!) really made her blue eyes POP, so we are going with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill post pics once I've got em!


----------



## smellyocheese (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure of this myself but I am going to start doing shoots for a portfolio as well. so, I'm just gonna wish you good luck! I hope to see the pics soon!


----------

